

New chip to bring holograms to smartphones - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/articles/new-chip-to-bring-holograms-to-smartphones-1401752938?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsForth

======
cultureulterior
Finally, ACTUAL holograms, rather than the thing the newspapers call
holograms.

